# Iredmail very very slow for send & receive (need help)



## danninux (Mar 18, 2014)

Dear All,

I have iredmail v0.8.6 on FreeBSD 9.2 with backend LDAP. Problem is delivery mail too slow for send and receive. 

This my Postfix log.

```
Mar 18 13:54:37 mail postfix/smtpd[65344]: CB89FA4C9E10: client=unknown[.xxx.xxx.152.164], sasl_method=PLAIN, sasl_username=danni@xxx.xx.xx
Mar 18 13:54:40 mail postfix/qmgr[63034]: CB89FA4C9E10: from=<danni@xxx.xx.xx>, size=671, nrcpt=2 (queue active)
Mar 18 14:05:29 mail amavis[65807]: (65807-09) ESMTP:[127.0.0.1]:10024 /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20140318T140153-65807-WVvMc4A3: <danni@xxx.xx.xx> -> <danni@xxx.xx.xx> SIZE=3979 BODY=7BIT Received: from mail.xxx.xx.xx ([127.0.0.1]) by mail.xxx.xx.xx (mail.xxx.xx.xx [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024) with ESMTP for <danni@xxx.xx.xx>; Tue, 18 Mar 2014 14:05:29 +0700 (WIT)
Mar 18 14:05:29 mail amavis[65807]: (65807-09) dkim: VALID Author+Sender+MailFrom signature by d=xxx.xx.xx, From: <danni@xxx.xx.xx>, a=rsa-sha256, c=relaxed/simple, s=dkim, i=@xxx.xx.xx, ORIG [.xxx.xxx.44.6]:47967
Mar 18 14:05:29 mail amavis[65807]: (65807-09) Checking: TrWQOHpUPr66 MYUSERS [.xxx.xxx.44.6] <danni@xxx.xx.xx> -> <danni@xxx.xx.xx>
Mar 18 14:05:49 mail amavis[65807]: (65807-09) mangling YES: disclaimer (was: disclaimer), discl_allowed=1, <danni@xxx.xx.xx> -> <danni@xxx.xx.xx>
Mar 18 14:05:49 mail amavis[65807]: (65807-09) mangling by: disclaimer, <danni@xxx.xx.xx>
Mar 18 14:05:49 mail amavis[65807]: (65807-09) dkim: candidate originators: From:<danni@xxx.xx.xx>
Mar 18 14:05:49 mail amavis[65807]: (65807-09) dkim: not signing, already signed by domain xxx.xx.xx, From: <danni@xxx.xx.xx>
Mar 18 14:05:49 mail postfix/qmgr[63034]: 5892EA4C9D60: from=<danni@xxx.xx.xx>, size=5965, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 18 14:05:49 mail amavis[65807]: (65807-09) FWD from <danni@xxx.xx.xx> -> <danni@xxx.xx.xx>,BODY=7BIT 250 2.0.0 from MTA(smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 5892EA4C9D60
Mar 18 14:05:49 mail amavis[65807]: (65807-09) Passed CLEAN {RelayedInternal}, MYUSERS LOCAL [.xxx.xxx.44.6]:47967 [.xxx.xxx.152.164] <danni@xxx.xx.xx> -> <danni@xxx.xx.xx>, Queue-ID: E43ACA4C9DBF, Message-ID: <5327E1F1.3050802@xxx.xx.xx>, mail_id: TrWQOHpUPr66, Hits: -0.1, size: 3976, queued_as: 5892EA4C9D60, dkim_sd=dkim:xxx.xx.xx, 19644 ms
Mar 18 14:05:49 mail postfix/smtp[65806]: E43ACA4C9DBF: to=<danni@xxx.xx.xx>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=3021, delays=1/3001/0/20, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 from MTA(smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 5892EA4C9D60)
Mar 18 14:05:49 mail postfix/pipe[65502]: 5892EA4C9D60: to=<danni@xxx.xx.xx>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.02, delays=0/0/0/0.02, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered via dovecot service)
```
Any idea?

Thanks.


----------

